# Is Accordion music ,limited as an instrument and nerdy always,but i like them



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

Accordion are instrument you can't fit everywhere, imagine black metal all done accordion, or a symphony of accordion.

But Im expecting a great CD of Brilliant classic, whit Gesualdo, Frescobaldi music put in accordion seem rad, to me..

How come accordion always nerdy for people moreso than keytar(the guitar-keyboard of the 80'') jesus I wish to see these instrument exploited to there fullest capacity, like can you do brutal skronk whit en ensemble of keytar, or make something unorthodox whit accordion .

I know i sound like Urkel (the black iconic nerd of fame).But hey who care?


----------



## Mandryka (Feb 22, 2013)

Yes, I like brutal skronk. Your English is really getting better and better.

Maybe try these















There's a musician called Viviane Chassot who's recorded Mozart and Haydn concertos with accordion, to some acclaim. I keep meaning to explore the Mozart, which came out this year, because she's done K595, which is one of the ones I like.

Of the two images, I like the Cabezon most. Anne Landa has also recorded some Mozart which I haven't heard, but this thread will prompt me. She's good I think.


----------



## infracave (May 14, 2019)

I know that some black metal includes accordion : 



Also some good songs feature only accordion accompaniment : 




I don't what you mean by "limited". 
And while I could see some of Frescobaldi pieces played on the accordion, I don't think Gesualdo's vocal music transcribed for accordion would sound good.



> or a symphony of accordion.


*shivers in terror*


----------



## Duncan (Feb 8, 2019)

*ACCORDION METAL - Grayssoker*






*George Gershwin, Rhapsody in Blue (Piano and Accordion Orchestra)*


----------



## mbhaub (Dec 2, 2016)

When I was growing up there was nothing nerdy or goofy about playing accordion. A local lady ran an accordion club and had many, many students. Maybe it was Myron on Lawrence Welk who made it popular. I love the sound. But yes, it's fading from American culture, like bowling and other once-mainstream activities. I learned to play it a little in college. The school was putting on "Cabaret" and there were accordion parts, and since I played piano I was recruited for a crash course. Very difficult - you need really good coordination.

Prokofieff wrote one of his required Soviet patriotic pieces, the October Cantata which includes accordions and guns. Try around 7:00.





This clip just stuns me every time I hear it. (Ok, it's a bayan, not an accordion)





This real accordion player is also brilliant:


----------



## Buxtehude (Jun 14, 2018)

Look up videos of Vincent Lhermet


----------



## Sid James (Feb 7, 2009)

Have a look at James Crabb on youtube, he's also put out a few albums. Crabb is a classical accordionist who is from Scotland and lives in Australia. I remember going to a concert of his where he played a number of arrangements of classical pieces - including one by Cesar Franck originally for organ, the instrument that is closest to accordion - and of course, Piazzolla. There was such a good vibe at this concert that the musicians didn't want to leave the stage, the encores kept going on and on.


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

Lots of Scarlatti on accordion! This one's amazing.


----------



## Rubens (Nov 5, 2017)

I find the bandoneon more soulful than the accordion, but I'm afraid it died together with Piazzolla.


----------



## Dimace (Oct 19, 2018)

I like both accordion and bandoneon! Unfortunately I don't have a lot of music from them. Mostly bandoneon with Astor and some of his students and protégé.


----------



## sonance (Aug 20, 2018)

Some famous accordion players are Stefan Hussong and Teodoro Anzellotti, both with a broad repertoire.

*Stefan Hussong* (Bach, Frescobaldi, Cage, Piazzolla, Stravinsky, Gubaidulina, Yun ...):

Bach: Aus tiefster Not ruf' ich zu Dir





If you like this version of Bach: Hussong recorded also the English Suites, you'll find an example here:





Frescobaldi: Capriccio di Durezze





Cage: Dream





Hussong has recorded a CD with works only by Frescobaldi and another CD with works by Frescobaldi and Cage. I have both, but definitely prefer the Frescobaldi/Cage CD.










I also am very fond of his contribution to works by Isang Yun:










YouTube links:
Concertino (for accordion and string quartet): 




Intermezzo (for cello and accordion):




Pezzo fantasioso (for two instruments and bass; here: violin, accordion and cello): 




Duo (for viola and accordion):


----------



## sonance (Aug 20, 2018)

continued:

*Teodoro Anzellotti* (Froberger, Bach, Scarlatti, Rameau, Satie, Janacek, Berio, Kagel ...).

Froberger: Méditation sur ma mort future





Bach: The Goldberg Variations





Rameau: Les Cyclopes





And two random findings:

Franck: Prélude (here: for accordion and viola da gamba)





Byrd: Pavane


----------



## Enthusiast (Mar 5, 2016)

Sophia Gubaidulina wrote quite a lot for the bayan/accordion


----------



## DeepR (Apr 13, 2012)

For the presto: 7:52 :tiphat:


----------



## RICK RIEKERT (Oct 9, 2017)

Some noteworthy contemporary composers who make something unorthodox (and highly inventive) with accordion. It's a far cry from my grandfather's spirited rendition on accordian of Waldteufel's Estudiantina waltz:


----------



## jjj333 (Oct 29, 2020)

I have been fond of Russian accordion players since I heard and saw them playing in East Germany. I then enjoyed listening to organist Klaus Wunderlich, then after playing the piano accordion (a Paolo Soprani) for a few years, I discovered that I have two left hands (ie. no real dexterity talent), but I still enjoy accordion sounds. Out of desperation I started to whistle along to Klaus Wunderlich's and classical music. That's how I discovered at what I was good at. 
I just discovered that this forum doesn't allow me to post attachments, so I can only advice you to google my name for more details.
Yet, I never gave up my "accordion dream" for it was always my ambition to create an easy to learn and play accordion style musical instrument, but it took me ages to get my act together. Finally, step by step I built the DIY components for it:
1) I converted a 120-button accordion bass to Midi.
2) From 3 PC plates I created a 6x6 JANKO keyboard
3) I created a WYSIWYG notation for it (similar to Klavar notation). 
It can't get any easier (!!) and to make it sound like a real accordion I got myself the latest *XXL MASTER ACCORDION* from V3 sound modules, pairing it with an equally excellent *MidiToolEx software* and voilà, now I'm enjoying the sound of 206 top accordions at a fraction of Roland Midi accordion's costs.
In case anyone of you would like to have some more details, please feel free to contact me.
To accelerate the notation conversion I would need to find a programmer for it.


----------



## Ethereality (Apr 6, 2019)

I can relate to the OP's eccentric taste, as I personally wish more great composers wrote lighter music for ensembles of guitar, flutes, oboes, ethnic drums ie. 



 I enjoy the aesthetic.

Probably works quite well with Bach.


----------



## cheregi (Jul 16, 2020)

I haven't done a deep dive on accordion music, but I know that Pauline Oliveros, one of my favorite 20th century composers, played it in a highly idiosyncratic way with microtonal improvisation as part of her meditation practice - at least, it's fascinating.


----------

